# Scot soldiers in Iraq win honours



## bossi (30 Apr 2004)

Scot soldiers in Iraq win honours 

DEAN HERBERT (from The Scotsman, 30 Apr)


THREE Scots soldiers who tried to save their comrade's life when he was wounded in Iraq have been honoured by their regiment. 

Part-time Fusilier Russell Beeston, of the King's Own Scottish Borderers, became the 50th British soldier to be killed in the conflict. 

Fellow soldiers Daz Kimber, Mark Lawrie and Benny Muirhead risked their lives in an attempt to save him during a 40-minute shoot-out. 

Cpl Kimber, of Galashiels, and L-Cpl Lawrie, of Kelso, braved machine-gun fire as they tried to give first aid. Iraqi rounds missed Cpl Muirhead, of Castle Douglas, by inches while he radioed for help. Despite their efforts, the volunteer died at the scene. 

The men were ambushed by about 30 Iraqis while on patrol in the town of Ali Al Gharbi, ten miles from the Iranian border, last August. 

Fusilier Beeston, of Glasgow, was severely injured as Iraqi forces opened fire, and was left lying on the road. 

The three, of the Borderers' 52nd Lowland Brigade, have been decorated with special dispatches "for conspicuous gallantry". 

An army spokesman said: "While under heavy fire and with total disregard for his own safety, Cpl Kimber entered the area and organised the evacuation of the most seriously wounded casualty to a less exposed spot. 

"Despite the very limited protection afforded by the unarmoured vehicle and his elevated position on the road, he continued to administer immediate first aid." 

The spokesman said L-Cpl Lawrie joined the effort to revive Fusilier Beeston as the mob surrounded their patrol. 

Cpl Muirhead was honoured for dodging bullets in order to radio for help from the men's beleaguered patrol vehicle.


----------

